# Wasserverlust Klappe die siebenmillionste - Ursache gefunden - how to repair



## Cycleman007 (8. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

heute am Sonntag habe ich mir abermals die Situation an meinem Teich angeschaut, den ich ja wie gesagt beim Hauskauf so übernommen hatte. Der Teich verliert (selbst jetzt, noch wenig Wachstum und eher kalt) Wasser. Loch im Teich möglich, aber im Grunde unwahrscheinlich.
Es gibt eine Sumpfzone, am Ende selbiger ist ein Überlaufgulli. Der Gulli liegt allerdings verdächtig tief. Anbei entsprechende Photos.
Ich habe rund um den Gulli heute mal alles halbwegs trocken gelegt und dann kam recht schnell genau das zum Vorschein, was ich denn doch schon länger vermute. Die Sumpfzone zieht so viel Wasser aus dem Teich, dass am Ende beim leicht tiefer liegenden Gulli binnen 30 min. gleich wieder ordentlich Wasser steht (siehe Photo). M.E. eine Fehlkonstruktion das Ganze, aber was solls. Ich brauche eine Lösung.
Ich hatte schon gedacht, ob ich unter die Folie Steine schiebe, um das Niveau minimal über Teichwasserspiegel zu legen, so dass nur bei einer Sintflut das Wasser überläuft und in den Gulli fließt. Ich bekomme aber die Folie einfach nicht hoch, die PVC Folie ist total starr und steif, die Pflanzen, Wurzeln und das Erdreich sauschwer.
Was kann ich tun?
Ich habe Adheasel vor einem Jahr gekauft und auch noch hier, allerdings noch nie benutzt. Teichfolie anstückeln hatte ich damals dann doch mit etwas anderem gemacht. Nun steht hinten auf der Packung, dass das wirklich nass auf nass klebt bzw. abdichtet. Stimmt das? 
Im Grunde würde ich ein Plastikrohr oder sowas kaufen und das auf der Folie, leicht über den Gulli stehend , verkleben mit Adheasel. Kann das klappen? Der Untergrund ist natürlich nicht eben und ich werde den auch nie trocken bekommen, es sei denn ich pumpe den Teich leer und es regnet tagelang nicht.
Was meint Ihr, wird das mit Adheseal klappen, also kleben/abdichten auf feuchter PVC-Folie?
Was für ein Rohr kann man da nehmen, gibt es solche, die eine Gummidichtung am Ende haben, so dass ich das auf den unebenen Untergrund pressen kann?
Danke für jede andere/weitere Idee.
Das Rohr würde ich natürlich nur so hoch machen, bis es in etwa auf Teichwasserspiegelniveau liegt, aber unter der Kante der Randfolie.
Grüße
Jens


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2020)

Hallo  Jens, leider fällt mir dazu gerade nicht wirklich etwas ein 

Aber ich behalte es mal im Hinterkopf und evtl. hat ja irgend ein anderer eine schöne Idee.

Könntest du mal den Deckel vom Ablauf abnehmen und dann das ganze Fotografieren?


----------



## Cycleman007 (8. März 2020)

Ah... das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Der Deckel bzw. das Ding mit den Löchern drin ist fest arretiert. Ich kann da nichts abmachen, abnehmen, abschrauben oder dergleichen. Der wird wohl irgendwie fest einzementiert sein. Tatsächlich hatte ich mich schon gefragt, ob ich das mit Gewalt rausbreche und etwas anderes, also ein anderes Rohr reinschiebe (welches dann höher ist), das ließe sich bestimmt besser abdichten. Aber davor schrecke ich noch zurück, nachher mache ich alles kaputt und habe dann ein riesiges größeres Problem.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

Sieht für mich nach kreisrunden Löcher n aus ! Steck doch da einfach Rohrreste rein und gut ! So kann man leicht ,für was auch immer ,
Änderungen vornehmen .


----------



## teichinteressent (8. März 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Steck doch da einfach Rohrreste rein und gut !


Wird aber nicht dicht!


----------



## Cycleman007 (8. März 2020)

Hmm... die Rohre in die Lächer könnte man natürlich bestimmt gut abdichten. Funktioniert denn dieses Adheasel wirklich auch auf nassem Untergrund?


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wird aber nicht dicht


Mmmh ! 
Er hat dir selbst schon geantwortet ! 
Und übrigens ,früher ( der schon wieder ) waren Regenfallrohre auch  nur gesteckt und  auch dicht !


----------



## teichinteressent (8. März 2020)

Der Vergleich mit dem Fallrohr hinkt aber, stimmts?


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> stimmts


Warum ,? Hat beides Wasser ohne Druck !


----------



## teichinteressent (8. März 2020)

Beim Fallrohr sind die in Fließrichtung gesteckt.
Beim Deckel mit Loch steht das Wasser aber seitlich am Rohr. So. Punkt.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> So. Punkt.


Warum denn das ! Nicht so böse ! Habe heute mein Kontigent schon voll !
Weiß aber was *du* meinst !


----------



## Cycleman007 (8. März 2020)

Bitte um Übersetzung für meinen Bedarf.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Übersetzung


Die Kontaktfläche ist unterschiedlich groß ! Wenn Dingens mir zustimmt !


----------



## Cycleman007 (8. März 2020)

Ich möchte Euch nicht übergemäß nerven aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Könnte das evtl. jemand kurz und knackig zusammenfassen?


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Dingens



Ran ! Büttte !


----------



## teichinteressent (8. März 2020)

Wie? Bütte?


----------



## samorai (8. März 2020)

Eventuell ist das nur ein Jahreszeit - Problem, denn im Sommer ziehen die Pflanzen bedeutend mehr Wasser und dann kommt am Gulli gar nichts mehr an.

Aber ich habe auch eine Lösung für dich. 
Du nutzt ein großes Loch um ein Rohr rein zu stecken, die Höhe bestimmst du selbst.
Dann brauchst du PVC-Folie, schneide sie rund und so groß das sie 12-15 cm über den Gullirand steht. Für das Rohr schneidest du das Loch 1 cm kleiner wie der aussen Durchmesser vom Rohr.
Damit eine Erhöhung am Rohr entsteht muss die Folie einen Unterbau erhalten. 
Dafür einen Kegelstumpf aus Styrudur herstellen.

Dann verklebst du das Rohr mit der Folie und die Folie um den Gulli herum, hier vollflächig. 
Im Wasser würde ich nicht kleben, du musst sowieso alles mit Primer reinigen und das Rohr leicht anrauhen.


----------



## Cycleman007 (8. März 2020)

Kann ich nicht einfach ein KG-Rohr oder PVC-Rohr auf das Metall vom Gulli stellen und mit dem Adheasel ordentlich abdichten?


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Bütte


bei misch war eeen "*t*he" meer ! 
Und stimmt's ?
Ob man den U..nn auch wieder löschen tuten tut ?


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht einfach ein KG-Rohr oder PVC-Rohr auf das Metall vom Gulli stellen und mit dem Adheasel ordentlich abdichten?


Das hat dann wenig Kontaktfläche und wird bei der kleinsten Belastung undicht ...
Für den Anfang würde ich an der Stelle einfach einen solchen Flansch aufkleben, diesen bei Bedarf vorher kürzen.
Und fertsch.
Das hält bis zum Sommer, wahrscheinlich auch länger ...

Und später dann:
Ich würde bei warmen Wetter mal die Folie anheben und drunter schauen.
Wahrscheinlich kann man da ganz einfach etwas ersetzen/neu bauen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Metall


Das wundert mich am meisten ! Daneben auch


Cycleman007 schrieb:


> . Ich kann da nichts abmachen, abnehmen, abschrauben oder


Irgendwie hat man doch die Folie da ran bekommen !


----------



## samorai (8. März 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht einfach ein KG-Rohr oder PVC-Rohr auf das Metall vom Gulli stellen und mit dem Adheasel ordentlich abdichten?



Ne kein Halt. 
Benutzte doch Bauschaum, Rohr auf jeden Fall reinstecken.


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2020)

Hast du mal versucht den Deckel zu drehen?
Was für ein Außendurchmesser hat das Ding eigentlich?


----------



## Cycleman007 (9. März 2020)

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.


DbSam schrieb:


> Das hat dann wenig Kontaktfläche und wird bei der kleinsten Belastung undicht ...
> Für den Anfang würde ich an der Stelle einfach einen solchen Flansch aufkleben, diesen bei Bedarf vorher kürzen.
> Und fertsch.
> Das hält bis zum Sommer, wahrscheinlich auch länger ...


FLANSCH aufkleben. Klingt gut. Aber was brauche ich, um das zu erhöhen, also was passt da rein? Sorry aber mit sowas habe ich null Erfahrung und keinen Plan. Wir dann in den Flansch ein Rohr reingesteckt? Was brauche ich da genau?


----------



## Cycleman007 (9. März 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht den Deckel zu drehen?
> Was für ein Außendurchmesser hat das Ding eigentlich?


Hat in etwas 14 cm, etwas mehr, 14,2 oder so. Drehen geht partout nicht.


----------



## gerd43 (10. März 2020)

Bin gerade auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. 
Was ich auf den Bildern sehe, könnte ein durchbohrter Verschußstopfen eines KG-Rohres sein (so ein orangefarbenes PVC-Abflußrohr) 
Wenn das Teil schon jahrzehnte im Gummi-Dichtring der Muffe des Rohres steckt, ist das kaum noch heraus zu bekommen. 
Wenn es wirklich so ist, folgenden Tipp: Hart-PVC läßt sich nach gründlicher Reinigung hervorragend mit dem Spezialkleber Tangit kleben. Ich würde mir einen Verschlußstopfen kaufen, Löcher wie im alten Deckel  hineinbohren und aufkleben. Den dann nach oben stehenden Rohrstutzen des neuen Stopfens kanns du dann nach belieben mit einem KG-Rohr verlängern.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2020)

Hallo Gerd, die Idee hatte ich auch, jedoch schwierig wenn er den Deckel nicht raus bekommt. Aber was du evtl. mal noch machen könntest,  wäre die Folie vorsichtig umschlagen so das man das Rohr darunter sieht.


----------



## DbSam (10. März 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> FLANSCH aufkleben. Klingt gut. Aber was brauche ich, um das zu erhöhen, also was passt da rein?


So lange es noch kalt und die Folie deshalb so steinhart ist:
Einfach nur den Flansch umgekehrt auf die Problemstelle aufkleben. (Dabei nur so viel Kleber wie unbedingt nötig auftragen, damit man diese temporäre Konstruktion auch wieder lösen kann.)
Also die flache Seite mit einem Polymerkleber auf der Folie ankleben, den Rohranschlussstutzen nach oben. Diesen bei Bedarf auf Wasserpegelhöhe kürzen. Wirkt wie ein fester Skimmer/Standrohr ...

Mit dieser Konstruktion kommst Du ohne Wasserverluste in die warme Jahreszeit.
Wenn dann die Sonne so richtig "auf den Teich knallt" und die Folie schön beweglich ist, dann:


troll20 schrieb:


> ... die Folie vorsichtig umschlagen so das man das Rohr darunter sieht.


Und erst dann kann man die weiteren Schritte entscheiden ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## gerd43 (10. März 2020)

Hallo René,
ich würde den alten Deckel drinlassen und wie Carsten vorgeschlagen hat, einen neuen andersherum aufkleben, nachdem ich das Lochbild in etwa nachgebohrt habe. 
Mir dem besagten PVC-Kleber habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Zeug löst die Oberfläche an und bildet eine Kaltverschweißung der beiden Klebeflächen, die nur mit roher Gewalt wieder zu trennen sind. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Flächen richtig sauber, absolut fettfrei und trocken sind und mit Schleifpapier leicht angerauht werden. Verarbeitungshinweise beachten. Ich würde das als Dauerlösung betrachten.  

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## DbSam (10. März 2020)

Hallo Jens,





Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Hat in etwas 14 cm, etwas mehr, 14,2 oder so.


Bei diesem Durchmesser ist natürlich die weiter oben empfohlene 110er Foliendurchführung ungeeignet.

150er Durchführungen gehen gegenüber den 110ern ordentlich ins Geld. Ab 50 € aufwärts.
Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, dann sollte wahrscheinlich ein 150er Wandflansch die Aufgabe ebenso erfüllen können. Auch wenn dessen Auflage etwas kleiner ist ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sonnengruesser (11. März 2020)

@Cycleman007 vielleicht hab ich das überlesen, welches Material hat den der Gulli? Hast du den schon mal angeschliffen?


----------



## Cycleman007 (11. März 2020)

Danke für Euren ganzen Beiträge, toll.

Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass das ein Verschlusstopfen ist. Er ist aber metallisch und das was ich im Netz finde ist aus Plastik.
Vorbesitzer hat sich gemeldet (gar nicht mit gerechnet). Er schreibt, das wurde nur gesteckt. Demnach ist es wohl wirklich so, dass die Dichtungen nach den JAhren total fest sind. 
Ich hatte den Flansch bestellt, kommt heute wahrscheinlich. Ich tendiere nun aber doch dazu, einen Verschlusstopfen aufzukleben, um dann je nach benötiger Länge oben ein Roher reinzustecken, also entsprechend gekürzt. Die Löcher sind bei genauer Betrachtung nicht symetrisch, das war mir zuerst gar nicht aufgefallen, also Marke Eigenbau.
Heute warm draußen. Prompt schon __ Frösche, __ Molche und Goldis aktiv. Der junge Kater staunt...


----------



## gerd43 (12. März 2020)

Wenn der Verschlußstopfen nicht aus PVC besteht, funktioniert der PVC-Kleber natürlich nicht. Ich würde den neuen Stopfen dann mit einer MS-Polymer-Dichtmasse aufkleben und zusätzlich noch mit mehreren rostfreien Blechschrauben sichern, damit die Klebestelle keine mechanischen Belastungen aufnehmen muß. Noch ein Hinweis: Nur die orangefarbenen KG-Rohre sind aus PVC; die grauen HT-Rohre bestehen aus Polypropylen (PP) und lassen sich nicht so ohne weiteres kleben.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Cycleman007 (15. März 2020)

Ihr hattet Recht, es war ein Verschlusstopfen eines KG-Rohrs. Ich habe das partout nicht herausbekommen. Somit bin ich Eurer Empfehlung gefolgt, allerdings hatte ich im Baumarkt zuvor dieses Ding entdeckt: https://www.amazon.de/Aquaforte-Fle...E520242MQ8X&psc=1&refRID=DYG7YZ85QE520242MQ8X
(nur passend eben). Das war genau das was ich brauchte, Wahnsinn. Sofort gekauft. Leider hatte ich damit keinen Erfolg, denn der Verschlusstopfen war einfach zu plan, so dass für die Muffe einfach kein Ansatz da war, sie mit der Schelle zu fixieren. Sehr schade. 
Also Tangit und noch nen Stopfen gekauft und geklebt, von außen auch noch Adheseal druff. Sitzt. Hat super geklappt und was soll ich sagen: Es ist dicht.
Habt vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Großartig.

(350B ist auch gekommen, morgen auspacken)


----------



## teichinteressent (15. März 2020)

Tangit hätte gerreicht.


----------

